# Bradford Pear roots sprouting all around tree



## murryc (Jun 16, 2007)

Bradford Pear that is 5 years old has baby tree sprouts growing all around it within 20 feet. We cut the sprouts with every yard mowing, but they come right back within 1-2 weeks. They increase in number each year. This must be from shallow watering and some of the roots grew close to the soil. The tree is healthy and strong so it has deep roots as well. How do we get rid of the sprouts?


----------



## osb_mail (Jun 16, 2007)

I have herd wait till the middle of the summer then cut them off . Also cut as low to the ground as you .


----------



## murryc (Jun 16, 2007)

We have tried cutting them low all last year and no improvement. The house was purchased 2 years ago, so we have 2 years of experience with this issue.


----------



## osb_mail (Jun 16, 2007)

It would have a effect on the tree but they make a spray for sucker not sure on the name though . I would guess you could use roundup as a last resort.


----------



## ATH (Jun 16, 2007)

Check the planting depth. I notice a lot more suckering on pear when they are planted too deep. You should see a well-defined root flair. If not, it is too deep.


----------



## Gate Keeper (Jun 17, 2007)

There is a product called sucker stopper. I forget who makes it but it work very well. I've used it on a Silk Tree/Mimosa and it was at least 80-95% affective. Good luck.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 17, 2007)

You might try some landscape fabric and a layer of mulch around the base of the tree. Don't mound the mulch up at the base, just a few inches from the base 1/2 way to the dripline. The larger the mulch ring the better. Better than driving a lawn mower over the roots. Post a picture if possible of the offending area and might get some more replies.


----------



## Elmore (Jun 18, 2007)

Sucker Stopper is one of the growth regulators that can be used to inhibit sucker growth. I believe Tre-Hold RTU is one that would be effective also.
Here are some sites that may be of help:

http://www.tfrec.wsu.edu/Horticulture/other.html

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PI139

If it were me I would apply a liberal dose of bar & chain oil to the lower trunk and replace it with...hmm location Texas...perhaps a Shantung Maple. Best of luck.


----------

